# How to make a cheap vintage baseball uniform?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I found this that is discussing making some vintage uniforms:
http://www.therpf.com/f24/eight-men-out-chicago-black-sox-baseball-84166/

Can you sew at all? If so, this would be much easier.  
There are patterns that you could modify and make pretty cheaply. Like this one for a vintage pajama top:
http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/e...pajamas-and-nightshirt-simplicity-5039-433353 
Get some cheap fabric, (pinstriped? Off-white duck canvas or pillow case ticking would be pretty darn close) some iron on patches (google for some sources - I don't know what you're going for, but there may be somebody out there on etsy or ebay that can make you a custom sleeve patch for not too much, and the number patches if you want). I'd even do something like a team name in the cursive - I could see getting the fabric stretched over a board and pinned tightly so you can use a stencil and paint (check out this tutorial for how to stencil a shirt: http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Sweet-Stenciled-T-Shirt/)

If you can't, my suggestion is to locate a decent man's shirt or a pajama top, and then try the rest of the above to get the look. I started googling for "white short sleeved men's collarless shirt" and tried a few variations and found this up on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221016180677 but it's in Britain... but I'm sure something like this exists locally or from the USA on the web somewhere.

Used this site as a reference: http://www.ebbets.com/category/BaseballJerseys to what vintage jerseys used to look like. 

Good luck!


----------

